# You guys are doing this wrong



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If only some one gave me a full time job so I didn't have to Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So which part are we doing wrong?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I doubt many drivers are doing it full-time, but if so, and they are OK with it, who are we to tell them what to do?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


Pure genius, a person figures out that if they have a full time job, a cheap vehicle and work part time to pay down CC debt that driving for Uber can be a solution.
Now that we know the secret we will all be ok!
Thanks a ton for the insight.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


So just because you figured out what works for you, EVERYONE ELSE is a stupid idiot who's doing it all wrong. Cool story bruh.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not calling any of you guys stupid. But the way I uber is CLEARLY what the creators had in mind when they invented ride share. Some people do it full time and find a way to make it work, and that's great, but there are way too many people complaining in here about how shitty the pay is and how they have to deal with an annoying rating system and blah blah. Those are the people this is directed to. If you don't like it, just quit! But then I'd be a sad panda cuz I love coming on here and sulking vicariously thru your complaints


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

$1.30 per mile is better than Orlando's 75 cent per.

Lol your base fare is 60 cents lol

I still don't see how you can make $700 a week in 30 hours

What am I missing here?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


No part time Uber drivers in NYC.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

ORT said:


> No part time Uber drivers in NYC.


Because there's actual rules and regulations there. There's an adult in the room, per say. It's not just anyone, with any car, and any insurance.

If every city and state treated uber how NYC treats uber, i bet something like 95% of the drivers would never even sign up or start driving.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That is true. I know I wouldn't have.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

kaigor said:


> But the way I uber is CLEARLY what the creators had in mind when they invented ride share.


You realize that you are not sharing anything when you drive someone form A to B for a fee. I mean you do know that, right?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You realize that you are not sharing anything when you drive someone form A to B for a fee. I mean you do know that, right?


There is no sharing going on when you drive for Uber, you are a FHV/Taxi, nothing more nothing less, ridesharing, please, lol.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Every 10-14 days the threads on this site just repeat , New op same ol' shit.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'm not calling any of you guys stupid. But the way I uber is CLEARLY what the creators had in mind when they invented ride share. Some people do it full time and find a way to make it work, and that's great, but there are way too many people complaining in here about how shitty the pay is and how they have to deal with an annoying rating system and blah blah. Those are the people this is directed to. If you don't like it, just quit! But then I'd be a sad panda cuz I love coming on here and sulking vicariously thru your complaints


Oh. So you use other people's misfortunes as an excuse to gloat and feel superior to everyone else. Yeah, that makes it all better. Quite a testament to your character, oh Lord and Master of all things Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Look really closely at what the OP is saying here. His message boils down to "If you don't need the money, Uber is great. If you need the money, Uber sucks." lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'm not calling any of you guys stupid. But the way I uber is CLEARLY what the creators had in mind when they invented ride share. Some people do it full time and find a way to make it work, and that's great, but there are way too many people complaining in here about how shitty the pay is and how they have to deal with an annoying rating system and blah blah. Those are the people this is directed to. If you don't like it, just quit! But then I'd be a sad panda cuz I love coming on here and sulking vicariously thru your complaints


Just quit you say? And then snap my fingers and I'll have a full time job you say? It's that easy?

Are you a Wizard??


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Look really closely at what the OP is saying here. His message boils down to "If you don't need the money, Uber is great. If you need the money, Uber sucks." lol


Not really.

What he is saying is this: Adequate compensation for you time with Uber can generally be achieved for a limited number of hours per week and special days. If I drove weekday evenings I would make about $4/hr in my market. If I drive weekday days I could make about $9/hr. Weekend nights or mornings I can make about $14/hr. Drivers who are full time don't usually get a great return on their time. Drivers who pick busy times to drive get a decent return on their time.

I personally would not drive full time unless the rates were $1.80 per mile, $.35 per minute. That is what it would take for me to risk the slower hours of the week.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Someone gets it!


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> $1.30 per mile is better than Orlando's 75 cent per.
> 
> Lol your base fare is 60 cents lol
> 
> ...


Ouch I honestly wouldn't drive at 75 cents an hour. My weekly goal is 500 and I can usually achieve it working 3-4 days during the week and one of the weekend nights 7 til 3am. If I work both weekend nights I can get up to 700 but then my social life suffers too much.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> I doubt many drivers are doing it full-time, but if so, and they are OK with it, who are we to tell them what to do?


It seems there are a fair number that do by the comments on this forum


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> What he is saying is this: Adequate compensation for you time with Uber can generally be achieved for a limited number of hours per week and special days.


It's obvious what he said and its been perfectly clear that if you are ABLE to do it that way then that's great.
But just because other people are not in the position to work it that way doesn't mean that they are doing it wrong. It means that the option to work limited hours and special days is not available to them.

For the OP to title his post "You guys are doing this wrong" implies that everyone should be able to work it so that it solves the same problem under the same conditions he has. I'm doing it right for me and its not by doing what works for somebody else. Should I start a thread titled "You guys are doing it wrong" and post how I'm making it work for me? I get his point but thinking that everyone is able to do what works for him is silly. All he had to do is post how hes making it work for him without the who's right or wrong part.



kaigor said:


> This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


I mean come on, really, that's how I should do it? What does he know about my situation?
There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> It's obvious what he said and its been perfectly clear that if you are ABLE to do it that way then that's great.
> But just because other people are not in the position to work it that way doesn't mean that they are doing it wrong. It means that the option to work limited hours and special days is not available to them.
> 
> For the OP to title his post "You guys are doing this wrong" implies that everyone should be able to work it so that it solves the same problem under the same conditions he has. I'm doing it right for me and its not by doing what works for somebody else. Should I start a thread titled "You guys are doing it wrong" and post how I'm making it work for me? I get his point but thinking that everyone is able to do what works for him is silly. All he had to do is post how hes making it work for him without the who's right or wrong part.
> ...


You seemed to have been able to make this work full time, congrats! With the right market and rates it can be done. My post was directed more at the countless people on here complaining that they can't make a decent wage doing this and DO have other options. I think most people have other options like fast food or some other job


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You seemed to have been able to make this work full time, congrats! With the right market and rates it can be done. My post was directed more at the countless people on here complaining that they can't make a decent wage doing this and DO have other options. I think most people have other options like fast food or some other job


Right, so what are you their dad? People complain about work all the time everywhere, everyday no matter what the job. It's always been that way and it always will be. They are allowed to. You can ask them, tell them and even insist to GET OVER IT, IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT QUIT at the top of your lungs and it won't matter or change anything, they still will piss & moan. Sometimes the complaints are valid sometimes not.

There is a lot of bullshit on this forum but that's because there is a lot of bullshit with Uber
Two sentences into a complaint post and I'm either gone because it's nonsense or I read on because it makes sense. It's not difficult to do.

Generalizing about what you think most peoples other job options are is not an informed comment. You really can't know, you can only assume what most peoples options are. Maybe 65% percent have other job options, maybe 19%, who can say...?
Not that you necessarily were, but if someone complains about the all the complaining all they are doing is complaining.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kaigor said:


> You seemed to have been able to make this work full time, congrats! With the right market and rates it can be done. My post was directed more at the countless people on here complaining that they can't make a decent wage doing this and DO have other options. I think most people have other options like fast food or some other job


I think most people here complaining about making a decent wage would not consider a fast food job a decent wage.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I think most people here complaining about making a decent wage would not consider a fast food job a decent wage.


There's been several mentions of working at a fast food place over uber. In some markets they'd make more and not have to beat up their car


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/27/fast-food-jobs-real_n_6028404.html

*For years, the fast food industry has created jobs at a faster rate than the rest of the economy.*
According to an NELP report, 44 percent of jobs added in the past four years have been low-wage jobs that pay workers around $10 an hour.









Because fast food pay is low, workers often have to rely on public assistance programs like food stamps and Medicaid to get by, which ends up costing American taxpayers billions of dollars every year


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/27/fast-food-jobs-real_n_6028404.html
> 
> *For years, the fast food industry has created jobs at a faster rate than the rest of the economy.*
> According to an NELP report, 44 percent of jobs added in the past four years have been low-wage jobs that pay workers around $10 an hour.
> ...


Ok?? I don't understand what you're trying to say with this. Some uber drivers make less than 10 bucks an hour after expenses. Just go on he complaints section here and see all the people *****ing about their earnings


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kaigor said:


> There's been several mentions of working at a fast food place over uber. In some markets they'd make more and not have to beat up their car


The money you make Ubering depends less on the market and more on how smartly you drive. And I suspect the majority of drivers chose Uber for reasons other than "making a lot of money."

I could go hire on at Amazon tomorrow for $15/hour plus benefits. But the schedule doesn't fit my needs. I need the flexibility to take care of my 87 y/o mother. And no way am I putting up with a supervisor screaming over my shoulder for 10-12 hour shifts. My sister worked the night shift at Amazon. They were constantly screwing with her schedule so she'd have to work extra hours or come in on four hours sleep. She had no choice in the matter. Is that more desirable than Uber?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ok?? I don't understand what you're trying to say with this. Some uber drivers make less than 10 bucks an hour after expenses. Just go on he complaints section here and see all the people *****ing about their earnings


Some Realtors don't make any money. Some waitresses don't make any money. That doesn't mean there's not money to be made. So what?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Some Realtors don't make any money. Some waitresses don't make any money. That doesn't mean there's not money to be made. So what?


I'm not disagreeing with you


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes I am doing it part time
25-30 hrs uber
25-30 lyft
full time job 9-6 Monday -Friday


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

haji said:


> Yes I am doing it part time
> 25-30 hrs uber
> 25-30 lyft
> full time job 9-6 Monday -Friday


doing it right!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ok?? I don't understand what you're trying to say with this. Some uber drivers make less than 10 bucks an hour after expenses. Just go on he complaints section here and see all the people *****ing about their earnings


I'm not saying anything or am I trying to make a point. Its information sharing, make of it what you can and do with it what you will.

I have no dog in this fight about wages.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I think most people here complaining about making a decent wage would not consider a fast food job a decent wage.


Fast food generally isn't a decent wage. However, If I lost my non uber job today and it was unlikely I would gain another paying what it does, I would find something that was a regular hourly job to set a baseline income I could count on and then Uber the rest of the hours I could.

I don't envy anyone in an uber only situation or working for low wages , but bad luck or bad choices force many to make tough choices.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The money you make Ubering depends less on the market and more on how smartly you drive.


That's like saying it doesn't matter what city you open your restaurant in, just how good a chef you are.

The area you live in can make a HUGE difference. If you're on the edge of a metro area and there's not much demand in your part of town, you'll end up driving a lot more dead miles to get to/from the action.

I sometimes get long rides (20-30 miles) from this area to the airport, which sounds good until you factor in the fact that there is hardly ever anyone going back this direction.

Some cities get a high percentage of short rides.

Some cities have a lot of drivers compared to the demand. Hard to stay busy when there are several other cars in the same area and not enough riders to go around.

The rates vary by city- some pay almost twice as much as others. I guess you don't think that affects income, either.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If only some one gave me a full time job so I didn't have to Uber.


 There are jobs out there---Go to school bus companies--get a cdl --I'm 67 and just on line I had 3 job offers, but ran into more my likeing--go to a staffing company--get a skill--it can be done


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So which part are we doing wrong?


 Your putting yourself in danger insurance wise driving for uber--look


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

OP, pic or it never happened.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

wilskro said:


> There are jobs out there---Go to school bus companies--get a cdl --I'm 67 and just on line I had 3 job offers, but ran into more my likeing--go to a staffing company--get a skill--it can be done


I have a Masters Degree and been looking for a job for the past year.

Any more ideas?


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Masters in What?----I never finished college, and always made money with my hands, Either driving, repairing, or what I had to do to earn money--yu have a masters, I'm 67, ---it is what you do with your resources at hand. You haven't said what your masters is in--you pick UBER?--it is with out a doubt, you don't have a Masters in business. I don't mean to be nasty, but I believe in trade schools, I walked right out at the time and got a job. That's the problem with some college people, with all you know you don't know how to research your career, or your lazy. Just passing a lifetime of advice that you'll never follow. I can tell you this, there's no answers sitting on your ass in a car waiting to get hit by some dope texting while driving. Then you'll have real problems, and UBER will say. WE ARE AN APP COMPANY.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

wilskro said:


> Masters in What?----I never finished college, and always made money with my hands, Either driving, repairing, or what I had to do to earn money--yu have a masters, I'm 67, ---it is what you do with your resources at hand. You haven't said what your masters is in--you pick UBER?--it is with out a doubt, you don't have a Masters in business. I don't mean to be nasty, but I believe in trade schools, I walked right out at the time and got a job. That's the problem with some college people, with all you know you don't know how to research your career, or your lazy. Just passing a lifetime of advice that you'll never follow. I can tell you this, there's no answers sitting on your ass in a car waiting to get hit by some dope texting while driving. Then you'll have real problems, and UBER will say. WE ARE AN APP COMPANY.


/facepalm


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

If I ran up $16k in credit card debt, I wouldn't be telling anyone they are doing it wrong.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Because there's actual rules and regulations there. There's an adult in the room, per say. It's not just anyone, with any car, and any insurance.


I've never understood why people think the government fixes things like for hire transportation with rules and regulations. They pass those rules to control their piece of the pie and make their friends richer.

We have reality now and no longer need to listen to their "public safety" fear mongering.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I've never understood why people think the government fixes things like for hire transportation with rules and regulations. They pass those rules to control their piece of the pie and make their friends richer.
> 
> We have reality now and no longer need to listen to their "public safety" fear mongering.


Some call it having proper commercial insurance coverage, a legit fbi background check, and medicals and others may call it "fear mongering". Tomato tomahto.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Someone gets it!


I get it also. Don't get 16K in debt and you'll never have to do this full time or part time!


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Some call it having proper commercial insurance coverage, a legit fbi background check, and medicals and others may call it "fear mongering". Tomato tomahto.


 THANK YOU--they are just looking at the money they can make--but a professional driver runs their operation safely--But I understand these people are looking at a gift horse in the mouth. Proper insurance protects you, your car and the passengers. I was a commercial truck driver and over the years in my youth I saw the rules become strict, WHY cause there were drivers popping pills and what have you before the 90's and dopes that were handling 20 tons of cargo like morons. The U.S. government stepped in and up the rules. One has to look at all the reasons for rules. Some abuse and are dangerous


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Some call it having proper commercial insurance coverage, a legit fbi background check, and medicals and others may call it "fear mongering". Tomato tomahto.


Regulations that add nothing. There is no evidence anything positive comes from these regulations. Uber provides the proper insurance. Cab drivers commit crimes all the time. Medicals are silly. These are all dreamed up concerns used to control the industry.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

wilskro said:


> THANK YOU--they are just looking at the money they can make--but a professional driver runs their operation safely--But I understand these people are looking at a gift horse in the mouth. Proper insurance protects you, your car and the passengers. I was a commercial truck driver and over the years in my youth I saw the rules become strict, WHY cause there were drivers popping pills and what have you before the 90's and dopes that were handling 20 tons of cargo like morons. The U.S. government stepped in and up the rules. One has to look at all the reasons for rules. Some abuse and are dangerous


And again with the hypotheticals. Uber has been open for years and there is no evidence that they are any less safe than cabs. The insurance argument holds no water, we have a million in coverage.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but *My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. *This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


My goal is to buy a villa in south of france,travel the planet and then save some for an interplanetary expedition,buy a Bugatti Veyron,and find a job in a popular fast food chain. Until then I wish there were more hours in a day that I could be online at the existing rates on Fuber...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> And again with the hypotheticals. Uber has been open for years and there is no evidence that they are any less safe than cabs. The insurance argument holds no water, we have a million in coverage.


Uber does hire the worst of the worst criminals, just as long as they have stayed out of trouble for 7 years.

Sex offenders, child molesters, pedofiles, rapists, who are chemically castrated, are driving your kids to school.
Just another glorious sunny day in Murica.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Uber does hire the worst of the worst criminals, just as long as they have stayed out of trouble for 7 years.
> 
> Sex offenders, child molesters, pedofiles, rapists, who are chemically castrated, are driving your kids to school.
> Just another glorious sunny day in Murica.


Damn right, I'm the worst. 5 yrs ago I went to the super market and ate 2 grapes to see if they were good... and I didn't pay for them.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

xhydraspherex said:


> Damn right, I'm the worst. 5 yrs ago I went to the super market and ate 2 grapes to see if they were good... and I didn't pay for them.


2 grapes?? Thats 40 years in Guantanamo Bay for you.

Your job, is to count sand particles.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> And again with the hypotheticals. Uber has been open for years and there is no evidence that they are any less safe than cabs. The insurance argument holds no water, we have a million in coverage.


 See you need to learn about business 101, you are one that need to learn the hard way. You use the word HYPOTHETICALS---yup you certainly are buddy--and I don't mean to insult you, but your haven't been around, aren't you the one saying do away with rules. UMMM do you go through stop signs cause there's a rule for that. Simple example, lets do away with the rules, no regulations. WHY, cause you are into yourself, and don't see all the others around you!


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


 ---
I can understand that--and that makes sense--get out as soon as you meet your goal. GOOD LUCK I mean that in a positive way


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

wilskro said:


> See you need to learn about business 101, you are one that need to learn the hard way. You use the word HYPOTHETICALS---yup you certainly are buddy--and I don't mean to insult you, but your haven't been around, aren't you the one saying do away with rules. UMMM do you go through stop signs cause there's a rule for that. Simple example, lets do away with the rules, no regulations. WHY, cause you are into yourself, and don't see all the others around you!


No one likes regulations, as long as it's self-serving, typical self-serving response, everyone knows that Uber operates illegally in many states, and no they don't have insurance, as we have seen by the many nightmare stories in these forums, the only place uber operates legally is NYC "they had no choice to the matter", don't pay him no mind.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

ORT said:


> No one likes regulations, as long as it's self-serving, typical self-serving response, everyone knows that Uber operates illegally in many states, and no they don't have insurance, as we have seen by the many nightmare stories in these forums, the only place uber operates legally is NYC "they had no choice to the matter", don't pay him no mind.


 ---
Your a lite candle in a dark room---I don't like to see young people hurt, and taken advantage. Someone helped me when I was young, I just want to pass it on--have wonderful holiday.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

wilskro said:


> ---
> Your a lite candle in a dark room---I don't like to see young people hurt, and taken advantage. Someone helped me when I was young, I just want to pass it on--have wonderful holiday.


----------



## Joel Castillo Martinez (Oct 11, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


And where do you ride by?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Uber does hire the worst of the worst criminals, just as long as they have stayed out of trouble for 7 years.
> 
> Sex offenders, child molesters, pedofiles, rapists, who are chemically castrated, are driving your kids to school.
> Just another glorious sunny day in Murica.


What evidence do you have for this?


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's a screenshot for people asking. It doesn't include my lyft payout which is about 100 a week. This week was one of my better ones where I worked both weekend nights. About 30 hours driving. 

I agree with the people saying I shouldn't have racked up 16k in debt. Being 22 and dumb will do that to you!


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

ORT said:


>


 LOL---you'll learn


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> What evidence do you have for this?


well we heard a UBER driver attacking a female and was arrested. I in my 20 years as a Taxi driver in NY, never heard of a Taxi driver attacking a female---UBER avoids background checks--didn't you see the video on UTUBE about they had a girl with a list of felonies and was accepted to be a Uber driver, and she said "After I drop the passenger off I would probably go back to the house and see what she could rob"--do your research


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

wilskro said:


> LOL---you'll learn


Reading comprehension is essential.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

ORT said:


> Reading comprehension is essential.


 well ---learning from others mistakes may save your butt---whether people comprehend is something else


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

wilskro said:


> well ---learning from others mistakes may save your butt---whether people comprehend is something else


Have you read ANY of my posts.
As I said, reading comprehension is essential.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> What evidence do you have for this?


News and it was discussed here on the forums.

https://www.google.com/search?site=...1c.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..0.14.809.3.61cXl6iIejs


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

It is what it is, if it wasn't it would be different. I saw a least 40 cabs q'd up at Union Station last night. I
drove part time for Red Top 30 yrs. ago part time moonlighting. You got lot rags and the good calls were all fed to
the full timers. Two ways motorolas and ADC maps. Driving Uber part time is a dream in comparison.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I'm not calling any of you guys stupid. But the way I uber is CLEARLY what the creators had in mind when they invented ride share. Some people do it full time and find a way to make it work, and that's great, but there are way too many people complaining in here about how shitty the pay is and how they have to deal with an annoying rating system and blah blah. Those are the people this is directed to. If you don't like it, just quit! But then I'd be a sad panda cuz I love coming on here and sulking vicariously thru your complaints


Pay has more to do with your city than your hours. Even part time workers need to be paid at least minimum wage regardless of their city


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


That is an amazing story. I sold one of my businesses recently and part of the deal was to not transfer the debt to the new owner. It is about the same amount you describe. And every Tuesday when we get our earnings statements from Lyft and Uber, I schedule a payment to Barclay in that exact amount. True, we're only making (in real terms) $7 to $9 per hour when we drive - depending on your market - but this is a pretty painless way to clear the only debt I have. And because this is how I'm killing the debt, I was able to pay cash for my 2016 Accord Coupe that I ordered and that I picked up two weeks ago. kaigor, apparently great minds think alike.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> apparently great minds think alike.


SMH followed by /face palm...


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> SMH followed by /face palm...


This is your new crop of mindless uber drivers. Looks like Uber has finally hit the jackpot.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That is an amazing story. I sold one of my businesses recently and part of the deal was to not transfer the debt to the new owner. It is about the same amount you describe. And every Tuesday when we get our earnings statements from Lyft and Uber, I schedule a payment to Barclay in that exact amount. True, we're only making (in real terms) $7 to $9 per hour when we drive - depending on your market - but this is a pretty painless way to clear the only debt I have. And because this is how I'm killing the debt, I was able to pay cash for my 2016 Accord Coupe that I ordered and that I picked up two weeks ago. kaigor, apparently great minds think alike.


Exactly! I make a payment every Thursday for the full amount of my uber/lyft payments. It's an amazing feeling having the extra cash to go straight towards that and still having my full paycheck for other stuff. It's also useful for vacations... Just work a bit the week before and you'll instantly have play money.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

kaigor said:


> Exactly! I make a payment every Thursday for the full amount of my uber/lyft payments. It's an amazing feeling having the extra cash to go straight towards that and still having my full paycheck for other stuff. It's also useful for vacations... Just work a bit the week before and you'll instantly have play money.


I think your mistake was coming off like a "know it all " in a forum where people have been driving uber and lyft for a ( relatively) long time and don't need your advice. 
There are many different markets in this country and many different circumstances for drivers. There are guys driving $35,000 SUVs doing XL full time and have figured out how to make a good living. There are guys like you and me who drive a little shitbox that we own outright and it costs us pennies per mile and we do it part time and we do OK. It would seem a lot of drivers who frequent this forum think you have a lot of nerve to come here and make the claim that others don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Lepke said:


> I think your mistake was coming off like a "know it all " in a forum where people have been driving uber and lyft for a ( relatively) long time and don't need your advice.
> There are many different markets in this country and many different circumstances for drivers. There are guys driving $35,000 SUVs doing XL full time and have figured out how to make a good living. There are guys like you and me who drive a little shitbox that we own outright and it costs us pennies per mile and we do it part time and we do OK. It would seem a lot of drivers who frequent this forum think you have a lot of nerve to come here and make the claim that others don't know what they are doing.


Actually, at $7 to $9 per hour, no one is making "decent" money. Lunch money, yes. Paying the mortgage? No.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

wilskro said:


> well we heard a UBER driver attacking a female and was arrested. I in my 20 years as a Taxi driver in NY, never heard of a Taxi driver attacking a female---UBER avoids background checks--didn't you see the video on UTUBE about they had a girl with a list of felonies and was accepted to be a Uber driver, and she said "After I drop the passenger off I would probably go back to the house and see what she could rob"--do your research


Don't tell me to do research when you clearly haven't done yours. Uber does background checks- you must not drive for them, or you would know that. 30 seconds on this forum would show you lots of threads where people are discussing background checks.

You've never heard of a taxi driver attacking someone? LMAO.

A YouTube video proves nothing. Anyone can make a video, say whatever they want, and put it on YouTube. That doesn't make it's true. Robbing the homes of her riders makes no sense, considering Uber knows who she is. Maybe rob houses where her identity wouldn't be known?

Clearly you're just upset that Uber and other companies have disrupted your taxi monopoly and you finally have some competition for your overpriced poor service!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> True, we're only making (in real terms) $7 to $9 per hour when we drive - depending on your market - but this is a pretty painless way to clear the only debt I have. And because this is how I'm killing the debt, I was able to pay cash for my 2016 Accord Coupe that I ordered and that I picked up two weeks ago. kaigor, apparently great minds think alike.


You're only making $7-9 an hour, paying off debt, yet you just bought a brand new car? Yet you use the phrase "great minds"? LOL

A great mind would say hmmm, maybe I should use that cash to pay off my debt instead of buying a new car and working for minimum wage to pay off debt. I could buy a much cheaper used car and use the savings to pay down some of the debt.

And since your new coupe (2-door) doesn't qualify for Uber, that means you're paying to maintain and insure at least two cars. Does that make sense while working for low pay to pay down debt?

Minimum wage and brand new car typically don't go together.

A great mind would say since I already have a car that's good enough for Uber, it's good enough for my personal use, so while I have this debt to pay off I'm not going to put lots of cash into buying a second car I don't need.

This reminds me a bit of someone I know whose existing car didn't qualify for Uber, so he got a second car on an Uber lease. He drives for Uber just enough to make the lease payment. Doesn't make much sense to lease a car just for a job that pays just enough to pay for that car. Get rid of the Uber car and stop driving for them and save all that time every week. Or replace the primary car with one that works with Uber, and use the Uber money to pay for it. That would make sense.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Don't tell me to do research when you clearly haven't done yours. Uber does background checks- you must not drive for them, or you would know that. 30 seconds on this forum would show you lots of threads where people are discussing background checks.
> 
> You've never heard of a taxi driver attacking someone? LMAO.
> 
> ...


 ---
Your in FLA--I don't know what your insurance laws are there---I can only tell you what I experienced---whether you believe it or not there is litigation in reference in courts concerning background checks. You believe a 18 billion business, so believe in obscurity.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> You're only making $7-9 an hour, paying off debt, yet you just bought a brand new car? Yet you use the phrase "great minds"? LOL
> 
> A great mind would say hmmm, maybe I should use that cash to pay off my debt instead of buying a new car and working for minimum wage to pay off debt. I could buy a much cheaper used car and use the savings to pay down some of the debt.
> 
> ...


 ---
You said it well--many cases your not netting enough after expenses. They'll learn at the end of the year, they are forgetting that they have to pay social security.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Actually, at $7 to $9 per hour, no one is making "decent" money. Lunch money, yes. Paying the mortgage? No.


In my market some drivers have figured out how to earn a living. It's a full time job in both the literal and figurative sense.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Lepke said:


> In my market some drivers have figured out how to earn a living. It's a full time job in both the literal and figurative sense.


Yikes! That's kind of sad, but more power to 'em. There's no way I could sit in my car for 80 hours a week.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> You're only making $7-9 an hour, paying off debt, yet you just bought a brand new car? Yet you use the phrase "great minds"? LOL
> 
> A great mind would say hmmm, maybe I should use that cash to pay off my debt instead of buying a new car and working for minimum wage to pay off debt. I could buy a much cheaper used car and use the savings to pay down some of the debt.
> 
> ...


I don't use the new car for Uber. It's a coupe with a V6, so that'd be stupid, costly, and outside the rules of acceptability. I use the 160K mile Honda Fit for driving U/L. I have a full-time job that compensates me very well but I refuse to use any of my salary to pay the debt from the company I sold - tax implications, you know. I paid cash for the $35K car two weeks ago, so no need to worry about car payments. I currently have four cars registered and insured, but one is my weekend hobby hotrod Mustang. The other three are daily drivers for me, my bride, and my kids. I have the economics figured out very well here so as to get the debt paid down AND accumulate a tasty pile of non-cash expenses to offset taxable income . You've probably figured out by now that I don't need the income I earn from U/L, but doing so is a means of community service and feeding my blue collar fantasy.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I don't use the new car for Uber. It's a coupe with a V6, so that'd be stupid, costly, and outside the rules of acceptability. I use the 160K mile Honda Fit for driving U/L. I have a full-time job that compensates me very well but I refuse to use any of my salary to pay the debt from the company I sold - tax implications, you know. I paid cash for the $35K car two weeks ago, so no need to worry about car payments. I currently have four cars registered and insured, but one is my weekend hobby hotrod Mustang. The other three are daily drivers for me, my bride, and my kids. I have the economics figured out very well here so as to get the debt paid down AND accumulate a tasty pile of non-cash expenses to offset taxable income . You've probably figured out by now that I don't need the income I earn from U/L, but doing so is a means of community service and feeding my blue collar fantasy.


 ---
I use my 160k mile Honda---holy crap---Wow now that's a car I would ride in, it has to cost a bunch in car care costs. And you buy a car from Uber--the newer car has to be getting better gas mileage--this is a tall tale--if I was you buddy, I'd hide details on this caper


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

wilskro said:


> ---
> I use my 160k mile Honda---holy crap---Wow now that's a car I would ride in, it has to cost a bunch in car care costs. And you buy a car from Uber--the newer car has to be getting better gas mileage--this is a tall tale--if I was you buddy, I'd hide details on this caper


I'm not exactly sure what you're getting at, but a Honda at 160K miles is still a solid, reliable car if it's been well maintained. I'm an auto enthusiast so I enjoy taking care of my cars and collecting the compliments that come as a result. My four-popper Fit has a 5-speed manual transmission and it still gets 37 MPG. The new V6 Accord Coupe has a 6-speed manual gear box and it gets about 21 MPG, but I've got less than 700 miles of that car so I don't have accurate MPG data, but I do admit that I can't keep my foot out of the firewall because at 280 HP it's just too doggone fun! When I use my Fit for U/L driving, I often get asked why I'm driving a new car to shlep drunks around. When I tell the pax that the car has well over 150K miles, they always lean toward the dash so they can get a glimpse of the odometer. A few people have actually asked if the odometer is accurate. That one always kills me. Yeah, like a guy would actually tamper with an odometer to show MORE miles.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

kaigor said:


> but there are way too many people complaining in here about how shitty the pay is and how they have to deal with an annoying rating system and blah blah.


Some people are just complainers, that's what they do. They specialize in finding the worst in every situation and making sure anyone in hearing distance, knows what's on their minds, because they believe it is their right to complain about everything. The only thing we can do, is ignore them. Trying to reason with someone who has a mindset that they are the victim will always play the role of the victim.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Work on ignoring the crybabys and let the lm pitter out after noone keeps feeding the replies.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

iamkitkatbar said:


> Work on ignoring the crybabys and let the lm pitter out after noone keeps feeding the replies.


Another newber trying to bestow upon us his/her infinite knowledge and wisdom


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

MzBehavn said:


> Some people are just complainers, that's what they do. They specialize in finding the worst in every situation and making sure anyone in hearing distance, knows what's on their minds, because they believe it is their right to complain about everything. The only thing we can do, is ignore them. Trying to reason with someone who has a mindset that they are the victim will always play the role of the victim.


Complaining about complainers is not a new thing on driver forms.

Most people complain about their jobs and uber and Lyft drivers are no different. People come to these forums to share information and sometimes to complain and to commiserate. Sometimes people want to vent to others who understand what they're going through.

If you have no compassion for your fellow driver perhaps it's you who should be ignored.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> Some people are just complainers, that's what they do. They specialize in finding the worst in every situation and making sure anyone in hearing distance, knows what's on their minds, because they believe it is their right to complain about everything. The only thing we can do, is ignore them. Trying to reason with someone who has a mindset that they are the victim will always play the role of the victim.


In truth, it's not that there is a plethora of complainers, but rather many speaking with the voice of experience. Yes, some people aren't happy unless they're miserable. We all have an aunt like that. But on this forum, we really do have the great benefit of many experienced drivers. The advantage to all, of course, is that we can learn better how to game the system in order to maximize our revenues...and profits.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Complaining about complainers is not a new thing on driver forms.
> 
> Most people complain about their jobs and uber and Lyft drivers are no different. People come to these forums to share information and sometimes to complain and to commiserate. Sometimes people want to vent to others who understand what they're going through.
> 
> If you have no compassion for your fellow driver perhaps it's you who should be ignored.


Pay them no mind, they are harmless.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> In truth, it's not that there is a plethora of complainers, but rather many speaking with the voice of experience. Yes, some people aren't happy unless they're miserable. We all have an aunt like that. But on this forum, we really do have the great benefit of many experienced drivers. The advantage to all, of course, is that we can learn better how to game the system in order to maximize our revenues...and profits.


No such thing as gaming the system, the system is gaming you. Maybe last year, but not anymore, Uber has figured you and all the rest out, reason for the recent update on the drivers app, but how would you know, you still haven't figured it out, but they have figured you out.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> No such thing as gaming the system, the system is gaming you. Maybe last year, but not anymore, Uber has figured you and all the rest out, reason for the recent update on the drivers app, but how would you know, you still haven't figured it out, but they have figured you out.


If only, right? But the malnourished coyote is a little smarter than most, so it's all good.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> If only, right? But the malnourished coyote is a little smarter than most, so it's all good.


That's why he keeps falling for what the Road Runner keeps throwing at him.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> That's why he keeps falling for what the Road Runner keeps throwing at him.


Cute analogy. But the roadrunner has never thrown anything toward the malnourished coyote. You need to pay closer attention to your cartoons, son.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Cute analogy. But the roadrunner has never thrown anything toward the malnourished coyote. You need to pay closer attention to your cartoons, son.


No, but the coyote constantly keeps making the same deadly mistakes. The Road Runner is Uber, and well you are the coyote, constantly being outsmarted, lol.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ORT said:


> No, but the coyote constantly keeps making the same deadly mistakes. The Road Runner is Uber, and well you are the coyote, constantly being outsmarted, lol.


Again...if only, right? The desert dog has the system pretty well clocked, which is why he tends to do better than most at this silly avocation and holds a 4.96 overall driver rating. Plus, it feeds his blue collar fantasy after a long day as a consultant.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


Fuzzyelvis care to do your thang girl?


----------



## rustyweeds (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm thinking the best way would be to use uber black to build a customer base.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Lepke said:


> If you have no compassion for your fellow driver perhaps it's you who should be ignored.


who said I have no compassion? I think your too sensitive, if your reading that much into my words.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> In truth, it's not that there is a plethora of complainers.


 I did say some, I meant it to mean only a few, I don't think I was saying there are a lot of complainers. I'm just saying those who complain a lot, make sure everyone around them hears them. I have a very realistic view on this, because my mom is this way. I know full well not everyone in the world is like her (thank god), there are just some people who think that the world owes them, and needs to hear every word or thought they have.

Also, not sure if it is obvious, but I was talking to the OP, not anyone else, who is going to misinterpret my meaning. My point to the OP, was people are just going to complain, there isn't much that can be done about it, no matter the amount of advice you give them, they won't listen. Because why? People like this, always play the victim, and will always find something new to be victimized about.


----------



## MzBehavn (May 24, 2015)

ORT said:


> Another newber trying to bestow upon us his/her infinite knowledge and wisdom


How funny is your logic. Just because someone just started posting on this forum, must mean, they don't have any past knowledge to draw from. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> How funny is your logic. Just because someone just started posting on this forum, must mean, they don't have any past knowledge to draw from. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Did I quote you, who are you and what is the purpose to your post.
Blank statements only try to defy the meaning of Logic.


----------



## rustyweeds (Nov 30, 2015)

I tried to defile the meaning of logic once but she got up and slapped my face.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

wilskro said:


> ---
> You said it well--many cases your not netting enough after expenses. They'll learn at the end of the year, they are forgetting that they have to pay social security.


You only pay Social Security tax if your net self employment is over $400.

I doubt most part time drivers will see a net over that.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

With the new cut of 25% it sure will be that way


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You only pay Social Security tax if your net self employment is over $400.
> 
> I doubt most part time drivers will see a net over that.


 ---
Really--so you only net $400 for the year?? (I NOTICE YOU DON'T SAY THE TIME PERIOD YOU REFER TO THE $400)--at $100 a week your gross is $5200 a year--to do what you say --would require $4801 in deductions, and we aren't talking about any additional income you would incur doing the taxable period. YOU DOUBT PART TIME DRIVERS WILL SEE A NET OVER $400. Now do you think Uber would like you not to be on the road at so few hours. I was putting like 12 hours a week and making over $100 gross--so your doubt??? Then I suggest you people go to an account and get the rules straight. It is obvious you never been self employed before. IRS is nothing to try to skimp on. You still have to file, cause you are self employed--why do you think they issue a 1099 at the end of the year for, to blow your nose. Your taxed on combined total income, so if this is your only job and can survive under $400 a year, I pay more for toilet paper in a year--SEE AN ACCOUNTANT


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

wilskro said:


> ---
> Really--so you only net $400 for the year?? (I NOTICE YOU DON'T SAY THE TIME PERIOD YOU REFER TO THE $400)--at $100 a week your gross is $5200 a year--to do what you say --would require $4801 in deductions, and we aren't talking about any additional income you would incur doing the taxable period. YOU DOUBT PART TIME DRIVERS WILL SEE A NET OVER $400. Now do you think Uber would like you not to be on the road at so few hours. I was putting like 12 hours a week and making over $100 gross--so your doubt??? Then I suggest you people go to an account and get the rules straight. It is obvious you never been self employed before. IRS is nothing to try to skimp on. You still have to file, cause you are self employed--why do you think they issue a 1099 at the end of the year for, to blow your nose. Your taxed on combined total income, so if this is your only job and can survive under $400 a year, I pay more for toilet paper in a year--SEE AN ACCOUNTANT


Don't get frantic.

You only pay social security on your self employed income if your net is more than $400.

Your other income W-2, K1 or anything else doesn't come into play.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Don't get frantic.
> 
> You only pay social security on your self employed income if your net is more than $400.
> 
> Your other income W-2, K1 or anything else doesn't come into play.


 --
Look--you feel your right--good for you--I only filed like 48 times in my life--25 years was self employed--so be happy with your answer


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

wilskro said:


> --
> Look--you feel your right--good for you--I only filed like 48 times in my life--25 years was self employed--so be happy with your answer


You are telling me that people have to pay social security tax if their net is below $400? You are telling me the IRS rules require you pay social security tax if your net self employment is below $400 but you have W-2 income?

Rereading your first post, I am not quite sure what you are trying to say. Are you simply disagreeing with me about what most drivers will show on the Schedule SE/C as their net?


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

MzBehavn said:


> Some people are just complainers, that's what they do. They specialize in finding the worst in every situation and making sure anyone in hearing distance, knows what's on their minds, because they believe it is their right to complain about everything. The only thing we can do, is ignore them. Trying to reason with someone who has a mindset that they are the victim will always play the role of the victim.


 ---
If that is your picture Miss, you will not receive too many complaints---and your young and little experience in the business--so you judge what goes on the basis of your present experience. So ignore them, learning from others experiences is not for you, you have all the answers already! Not to be insulting, but your using your resources


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You are telling me that people have to pay social security tax if their net is below $400? You are telling me the IRS rules require you pay social security tax if your net self employment is below $400 but you have W-2 income?
> 
> Rereading your first post, I am not quite sure what you are trying to say. Are you simply disagreeing with me about what most drivers will show on the Schedule SE/C as their net?


 --
Under $400 net--Nah I don't disagree with you, but you project that you will live on $400 net a year--income is based on yearly gross income--net is developed after deductions--nope under $400 is good for you. You must live at home BRO


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

wilskro said:


> --
> Under $400 net--Nah I don't disagree with you, but you project that you will live on $400 net a year--income is based on yearly gross income--net is developed after deductions--nope under $400 is good for you. You must live at home BRO


I have a normal job.

Uber is a part time side gig.

I doubt I will exceed $400 net. IF you have been self employed for many years, you know well that the money going into someones pocket almost always exceeds what shows as the net for tax purposes. My vehicle does not cost .57 per mile to operate. That means my net may be $340, but my actual earnings after expenses will be higher.

I've reviewed around 35,000 tax returns in my life. Most part time self employed people don't reach $400 net, or maybe a little over that.


----------



## wilskro (Oct 15, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I have a normal job.
> 
> Uber is a part time side gig.
> 
> ...


 ---
Look --be happy with your statement---just make sure you file---let the IRS tell you what you must pay--the bottom line--or don't file--you seem to have all the answers.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Again guys, don't do this full time! I average 500-700 a week before gas/depreciation and drive about 25-30 hours a week. I have a 2011 Nissan Versa that I paid 4K out of pocket for and I plan on driving it until it dies so depreciation isn't a big deal. I have a full time job, but My goal is to pay off 16k in credit cards and so far it's been working beautifully. I started in August and plan on doing this until next May or so then getting out before I get a ticket or get in an accident (knock on wood). This is how you Uber effectively and correctly!


I think I am doing Right ! then again I not the one $16,000 in debt...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> I think I am doing Right ! then again I not the one $16,000 in debt...


Ouch! That was an unnecessary slam.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Ouch! That was an unnecessary slam.


I am just joking  I am bored, and I a sure as hell not going to drive around dallas for .85 cents a mile...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> I am just joking  I am bored, and I a sure as hell not going to drive around dallas for .85 cents a mile...


Yeah, at less than a buck a mile, what's the point...unless you can run an automobile for less that the cost of a rickshaw?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Take time to write out each and every bill they have to so you can see what it looks like with real numbers.

My example has a car payment house a loan payment and 3 credit card payments. Text pretty much six days a month where I spend more money than I make.


I have thirteen thousand and credit card debt, but I was just offered a loan from a place where I have a long that will consolidate a loan and two credit cards into one payment.

The Monthly payment on the new loan is only $25 more than what I'm paying on the current 6. But that $25 can be negated really quick and I can reduce my monthly output by $ by paying $175 a month instead of 88.

I will also be losing money on for days out of the month instead of 6. However the loan comes to maturity in five years, but I'm not so sure I could pay off the credit cards in the same amount of time. Making minimum payments on everything is no problem

I also have a couple of jobs, a few jobs really and I still have a lot of time when I'm awake and not working we're all I have to do is turn on the app to get a few bux. It is such a luxury after 30 years of six and 7 day work weeks.

I can't say anyone is doing it wrong but everyone can do it more efficiently. Take the advice in the first paragraph, get your actual credit report from the credit reporting companies. And find out what's going on.

I know I had six months advance notice of when a negative public record would be removed from my credit report. That little bit of information changed everything. My mom passed away a month later and left the house.

Think goodness that I don't have to go grocery shopping every week there's another 200 bucks the week and 4 days a month.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

uberguuber said:


> I think I am doing Right ! then again I not the one $16,000 in debt...


Hey like I said before... Being 22 and taking a 6 month around the world trip will do that to ya. I actually saved up 13k for the trip the debt was mainly accumulated at bars and chasing girls


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Hey like I said before... Being 22 and taking a 6 month around the world trip will do that to ya. I actually saved up 13k for the trip the debt was mainly accumulated at bars and chasing girls


That's cool ! If did a world trip I would be closer to 25K debt myself


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Such an ensightful thread

If you have 16k in credit card debt and needing to work something besides your regular gig to pay it off you're kinda doing life wrong


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

driveLA said:


> Such an ensightful thread
> 
> If you have 16k in credit card debt and needing to work something besides your regular gig to pay it off you're kinda doing life wrong


No one ever said I NEED to work uber. It's a personal goal of mine to pay off 16k by April or May. Unfortunately I work a salary job where I can't just put in overtime.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

kaigor said:


> No one ever said I NEED to work uber. It's a personal goal of mine to pay off 16k by April or May. Unfortunately I work a salary job where I can't just put in overtime.


But WE'RE the ones who are doing it all wrong while your life is all perfect and wonderful *eyeroll*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I don't use the new car for Uber. It's a coupe with a V6, so that'd be stupid, costly, and outside the rules of acceptability. I use the 160K mile Honda Fit for driving U/L. I have a full-time job that compensates me very well but I refuse to use any of my salary to pay the debt from the company I sold - tax implications, you know. I paid cash for the $35K car two weeks ago, so no need to worry about car payments. I currently have four cars registered and insured, but one is my weekend hobby hotrod Mustang. The other three are daily drivers for me, my bride, and my kids. I have the economics figured out very well here so as to get the debt paid down AND accumulate a tasty pile of non-cash expenses to offset taxable income . You've probably figured out by now that I don't need the income I earn from U/L, but doing so is a means of community service and feeding my blue collar fantasy.


Why did you change your name here?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wilskro said:


> ---
> I pay more for toilet paper in a year--SEE AN ACCOUNTANT


That's like 4 rolls a day.

On a serious note there are probably many drivers who drive around aimlessly and/or chase surges all day, therefore putting a ton of dead miles on their car. If they actually deduct all their mileage they could easily show a huge loss (legitimately, even though stupidly) to the IRS.
Drivers that dumb are likely not keeping track of mileage anyway though...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why did you change your name here?


Due to circumstances beyond my control, I had to. The terms of the agreement do not allow me to discuss the details. Let's just be thankful that the malnourished coyote still roams these pages.

Do you really have a cat named Elvis?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Due to circumstances beyond my control, I had to. The terms of the agreement do not allow me to discuss the details. Let's just be thankful that the malnourished coyote still roams these pages.
> 
> Do you really have a cat named Elvis?


I HAD dogs named Elvis and Fuzzy. The cats in the photo are Stanley (the big one--22 lbs) and Newton, who is now an adult but is still only 7 lbs. I foster cats. Stanley is my kitten sitter. He takes care of kittens no matter how small.

Maybe he's just a pedophile but the kittens are happy. He does everything but bottle feed the little ones. We call him Uncle Stanley.

We have 4 dogs, but my screen name is after two who are now deceased.

All our animals are/were rescues.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I HAD dogs named Elvis and Fuzzy. The cats in the photo are Stanley (the big one--22 lbs) and Newton, who is now an adult but is still only 7 lbs. I foster cats. Stanley is my kitten sitter. He takes care of kittens no matter how small.
> 
> Maybe he's just a pedophile but the kittens are happy. He does everything but bottle feed the little ones. We call him Uncle Stanley.
> 
> ...


Rescue is absolutely the way to go! Much kudos and appreciation to you!


----------

